

You want what? To run where? Without that? - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2009/02/04/you-want-what-to-run-where-without-that.aspx

======
likpok
One thing that I dislike about this article is that it implies that there is a
dichotomy of programmers, and that it falls like this: new web-savvy
developers, and old COBOL mainframe programmers.

This is not true. There are still cool things being done not on the web, and
still places for more traditional development.

